# What SM Stirling Draka be like MirrorVersed ?



## louisb (Aug 9, 2007)

We all know mirror verse Good Kirl Vs Evil Kirl etc 

How would we properly mirrorverse Draka ?
Assume the war went bad for the Draka they sued for peace and modfied there species to be less aggressive but kept the goody bag abilties (phero's stregnth etc etc ) all intact.  

What would there attitudes be would they be sort of like contrasting WWII Germany to Present day Germany ?

For those of you not in the know here is an excellent source of Draka info.

Humans


----------



## zorcarepublic (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, are you from spacebattles?


----------



## louisb (Aug 11, 2007)

zorcarepublic said:


> Hey, are you from spacebattles?


 

nice to run into a fellow "SB-er"


----------



## zorcarepublic (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah, thought so...


----------

